# Pioneer AVIC Z 120BT repair



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Left sunroof open a few months ago, condensation and moisture shorted my screen I suppose. I have a white screen now, no functions. Wanted to know if anyone knows a good repair? Can't buy a new HU right now.


----------

